# TCR Carbon v. TCR Hybrid (Elite)



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I have ridden the carbon frame. Too soft for me (not trying to brag or anything, I am just built more like a wrestler, especially when in bibs). Is the TCR Hybrid with aluminum front end stiffer than the composite?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

....not really the answer you're looking for but try a Scott CR1 Team frame. Very very stiff carbon.


----------

